# 3 hiểu lầm nghiêm trọng về nệm cao su nhân tạo



## Cẩm Nhung (3/1/22)

Nệm cao su nhân tạo là một trong những dòng nệm cao su được đánh giá cao với nhiều tính năng ưu việt và chăm sóc trọn vẹn cho giấc ngủ. Loại nệm này có giá thành hợp lý đi kèm với nhiều ưu điểm và không hề kém cạnh nệm cao su thiên nhiên về chất lượng. Hãy cùng Tatana tìm hiểu xem 3 hiểu lầm nghiêm trong về nệm cao su nhân tạo nếu bạn chưa tìm hiểu rõ về sản phẩm nhé!






>> Xem thêm bài viết: 3 hiểu lầm nghiêm trọng về nệm cao su nhân tạo
TATANA

Bài viết liên quan:


Nệm Tatana tốt nhất bạn có thể tìm thấy giá chỉ từ 1-2 triệu
Cải thiện ngay giấc ngủ của bạn vào năm 2022
Nệm Tatana giá rẻ cho người ở chung cư
Combo chăn ga gối nệm Tatana ngày tết 2022
5 Đặc Trưng Cơ Bản Của Dòng Nệm Lò Xo Tatana


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (7/1/22)

*Làm thế nào để con học online tại nhà hiệu quả?*
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
* #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:*
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU



​


----------

